# C Class Safety Net



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

We have just purchased a C Class & we need a safety net for the bed above the cab,
Is it possible to buy a ready made safety net for these large beds as i have tried a uk net but its to small.
Any help or info would be much appreciated.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get a net made to measure at a chandlers for a few ££


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its not tucked under the matress, is it?  ours was

Geoff


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

We're about to have the some problem (two small squids in the bunk). I've not managed to find a ready-made net in any US RV/outdoor store, perhaps they don't use them over there, or make their own.
How does one fix the netting anyway?

One sloution (untried) would be to use an extendable shower/wardrobe rail, either spring fitting or something else. The top edge of the net could be threaded over the pole and the lower edge tucked right under the mattress. Dunno if that would work.

Alternatively, the spring-in-a-tube stuff used for holding up net curtains might be good, but they fit with only a small hook and eye at the end, which would not be load-bearing enough if a child should roll against it. Hmmn, Maybe not.

Before someone mentioned a net to me, I was thinking of using a pole (or perhaps two) as bunk guards anyway, fitted about 4" and 8" above mattress height. I don't know if there are suitable surfaces either end of the bunk for that to attach to/spring against, as our RV is still in Yankland.

I'll keep watching this topic for your good ideas, ands gratuitously steal them! (if that's OK by you chaps, of course)

Fay


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*C class safety net*

I may be too late now with this information but I posted a reply to this query on page 2 of this forum under bunk bed safety net, since then I was at the recent lincoln music show and noticed that O'Neils in Hull had these nets for sale on their stand in the show. (they had one on display outside their marquee) hope this helps Mick.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI Yankee 
Ithink you mean Oleary motorhomes

www.olearymotorhomes .co.uk

Tony


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*C class safety net*

Well done Tony, I wondered if any one would spot the deliberate mistake! Seriously though, I apologise if any one was trying to find "O'Neils" I had left the business card in my camper and I was too idle to go and check the name on it, instead I tried to rely on my memory. I have had a look at the card now and Tony is correct, it is O'Leary Motor Homes. cheers Mick ( I think thats my name)


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

Great info, but I think your domains got detached so the link didn't work. Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk with the domains attached.

Fay


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Fairy
your realy into this mohoming thing now aint ya

you'll be an authority in notime :wink:


----------

